# We made the front page of the local paper



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Very cool - and we had a very good open house fundraiser maybe we can afford the liver bill after all. The local paper did a real nice write up on Nancy I'm going to get a pristine copy and have it framed for her wall.

NAB


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

NAB...... i posted about you already.... found your news on my falcon forum this am....


http://rfalconcam.com
forum....General Nature Discussion
thread....Devoted to her feathered friends (Nevada)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, I saw Sesamestick's thread: *News From Nabisho's Territory*
before I saw yours, Nab.

I replied in her thread!

Sounds like your Open House was a HUGE SUCCESS!!

I know Nancy will be thrilled with the picture!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

